# New resi flyer



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got done working on my new resi flyer. what do you think?


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks nice, Maybe a little more accent to your company name. Maybe a different color?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you going to mail or put on doors?


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

put on doors this year, want to try to tighten up the routes more work less window time more payuppayuppayup


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's sweet. Good luck this yearpayup


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks very nice man......Not trying to steal your tread, but do people really pay or even want snow to be hauled away? I could see places of business wanting this done...


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Premier;1082796 said:


> put on doors this year, want to try to tighten up the routes more work less window time more payuppayuppayup


A way to get a mailing list is right down the address down when handing the flyers. Mailing the flyers with a price on them will get you a better return. People seem to read mailed flyers more then ones on there mailbox/front door.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

very professional look, should set you apart from the rest, especially the ones scribbled in crayon on looseleaf...yes i've seen it


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

JayD2;1082827 said:


> Looks very nice man......Not trying to steal your tread, but do people really pay or even want snow to be hauled away? I could see places of business wanting this done...


Yes I have had a few customers want snow removed from there residental property.



AA+ Landscaping;1082888 said:


> A way to get a mailing list is right down the address down when handing the flyers. Mailing the flyers with a price on them will get you a better return. People seem to read mailed flyers more then ones on there mailbox/front door.


Thats not a bad idea, do you have any numbers on return from mailing vs. just haning on the door? I seem to have had pretty good luck just putting them on the door.



Lugnut;1082911 said:


> very professional look, should set you apart from the rest, especially the ones scribbled in crayon on looseleaf...yes i've seen it


what you saw last years flyer :laughing::laughing: ok so i was never that low tech.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea, do you have any numbers on return from mailing vs. just haning on the door? I seem to have had pretty good luck just putting them on the door.

I sent out 750 4 times in the spring for mowing and got 35 new lawns and 5 landscaping projects. Last year did door hangers 1000 out 2 new lawns. Note you should also make sure you have a logo on it. You what people to think of your company/logo when they think of snow. Note the more times people see your logo the more they think of your company.Think of it like this when you think of building suppliers you think home depot.( Why?)


----------



## SDeVoe (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks great to me; where did you get the background? I would like to find it or something similar somewhere to use, if you can help me, I would appreciate it.


----------

